# Putting Danny Davis on Blast



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Not much comment on the Shaun fellating that the author is doing. I agree that he's helped the popularity but I think he gives White a bit too much credit.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol. Fun read


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Sam, not another SW thread please?

Is it the weekend yet, fuck?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Some good points made in the article, but good points can be made while Danny was still right in what he said. Maybe not right to have said them, but accurate in what he said.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

trapper said:


> Sam, not another SW thread please?
> 
> Is it the weekend yet, fuck?


I consider this a Danny Davis thread. Is he a hypocrite or not?

Kinda feeling swayed by the article to be honest.


Weekend note; heading to Boyne in T-2 hours


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

No it will be a SW thread, you just watch. 

Have fun up at Highlands bro. Caberfae for me this weekend.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You ride Boyne a lot? Say what up to my boy Zak Roder if you run into him. He's a lift mechanic at Boyne.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

trapper said:


> No it will be a SW thread, you just watch.
> 
> Have fun up at Highlands bro. Caberfae for me this weekend.


When the heck am I gonna get you at Highlands? I like riding with the wife and all but where the bros at??

I've never had a season where I've ridden less with the guys.

Okay maybe my first season. But still.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> When the heck am I gonna get you at Highlands? I like riding with the wife and all but where the bros at??
> 
> I've never had a season where I've ridden less with the guys.
> 
> Okay maybe my first season. But still.


I'll be there the weekend of the 21st and March 7th.

On topic, I'm with linville.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

trapper said:


> I'll be there the weekend of the 21st and March 7th.
> 
> On topic, I'm with linville.


Cool, both are times I should be there.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Ha, the fact that that article is on Bleacher Report was enough for me to stop reading about halfway down. BR sucks.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if you start with the 'giving back to snowboarding' shit you are sure to step on your dick, right or not danny can't talk..i really like him though but he needs to look in the mirror


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I like Danny but if he thinks he's contributing to snowboardings growth that's kind of a joke. If he wants to be able to live off snowboarding somebody has to make it mainstream, otherwise no companies are gonna put sponsorship money in to it and expose it to the world. Kids have to get inspired to ride somehow and locking yourself in a cabin in the woods all winter and riding for yourself isn't gonna do that. We all wish it would but there needs to be exposure for there to be money in the sport and for new riders to emerge. Shaun is really one of the only people pushing that. Hating him for being the only person actually bringing snowboarding to the world is stupid. Seriously If white didn't exist how many households would even be able to know a snowboarder. There's your proof that snowboarding needs Shaun White.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> I like Danny but if he thinks he's contributing to snowboardings growth that's kind of a joke. If he wants to be able to live off snowboarding somebody has to make it mainstream, otherwise no companies are gonna put sponsorship money in to it and expose it to the world. Kids have to get inspired to ride somehow and locking yourself in a cabin in the woods all winter and riding for yourself isn't gonna do that. We all wish it would but there needs to be exposure for there to be money in the sport and for new riders to emerge. Shaun is really one of the only people pushing that. Hating him for being the only person actually bringing snowboarding to the world is stupid. Seriously If white didn't exist how many households would even be able to know a snowboarder. There's your proof that snowboarding needs Shaun White.


A lot of truth in this post too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

CassMT said:


> if you start with the 'giving back to snowboarding' shit you are sure to step on your dick, right or not danny can't talk..i really like him though but he needs to look in the mirror


Lol this dude just has the most punch-able face, especially with that mountain dew cap fixed atop that hillbilly grin.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Lol this dude just has the most punch-able face, especially with that mountain dew cap fixed atop that hillbilly grin.


He's also one of the best snowboarders in the world and one of the most genuine guys you'll ever meet.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I love how the author basically called out Danny Davis for being a douche. He's just as big a poser with his long hair that he combs in every interview and his cliche Hendrix references and Martin guitar deal. Please dude you are not a member of Skynrd. You're another little kid dreaming of being a rock star and dressing up in your little costumes. Yours happens to be Woodstock and Shaun's Lollapalooza. Shut your mouth and ride you are a professional athlete and Im not interested in you for anything other than your snowboarding.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Alkasquawlik said:


> He's also one of the best snowboarders in the world and one of the most genuine guys you'll ever meet.


Great... He's also a massive hypocrite who calls out Shaun for doing the EXACT same things he's doing with the only difference being Shaun is doing it better.... so there's that, plus the extremely punch-able face.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Stupid article. Moving on...


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> . He's also a massive hypocrite who calls out Shaun for doing the EXACT same things he's doing with the only difference being Shaun is doing it better..


Nailed it :thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Lol this dude just has the most punch-able face, especially with that mountain dew cap fixed atop that hillbilly grin.


i actually think he, and his riding style are great, but fuck even SW would not have gone on the Today show with that huge, stupid billboard on his head


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Lol this dude just has the most punch-able face, especially with that mountain dew cap fixed atop that hillbilly grin.


Easy now talking shit about hillbillies. We tend to stick together.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The minturn mile was thigh deep on the upper part today. Funking great whiteroom time. Margaritas at the saloon Were awesome too....


----------

